# Do you roast your partner?



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

so, do you like trolling your partner? are they the pig on your spit? the marshmallow on your stick? lemme know  currently, in the past, never, etc.

i think the quintessential couple for this is blake lively/ryan reynolds.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah I think we did (back and forth,) but my memory is bad now. I just remember the more ridiculous examples which are really only amusing to me. Like when I was jerking my ex off and would come up with disgusting stories at the same time to make him squirm.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

probably always both too sensitive. too much drama going on all the time haha.

anyway I dont get the jokes. e-harmony? Ashley Madison?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Super obnoxious.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

andy1984 said:


> probably always both too sensitive. too much drama going on all the time haha.
> 
> anyway I dont get the jokes. e-harmony? Ashley Madison?


I think Ashley Madison was this site that maybe got closed down (there was a bunch of news about it a while ago but I can't remember what now,) it was a dating site for people who wanted to cheat.

edit: oh no right it was hacked so that was why it was on the news, basically a bunch of people were revealed to be cheating on their partners haha karma.



> The company received attention on July 15, 2015, after hackers stole all of its customer data-including emails, names, home addresses, sexual fantasies and credit card information-and threatened to post the data online if Ashley Madison and fellow Avid Life Media site EstablishedMen.com were not permanently closed. By July 22, the first set of customer names was released by hackers,[4] with all of the user data released on August 18, 2015. More data (including some of the CEO's emails) was released on August 20, 2015. The release included data from customers who had previously paid a $19 fee to Ashley Madison to supposedly have their data deleted.[5] The fee was also applied to people who had accounts set up against their will, as a workplace prank, or because of a mistyped email address.[6]


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Oh yeah. Big time. But it only works if you know each other's boundaries and respect them. Some things are firmly in do not joke territory.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No, I prefer deep frying my partner instead. Crispy cannibalism is the best.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes, all the time. He makes it way too easy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Blue Dino said:


> Crispy cannibalism is the best.


Yes.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sometimes, it's fun. Me and her should do that again soon


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

For sure. He makes loud noises in my ear cause it annoys me. I grab him under his armpits cause it makes him flinch. I put straw wrappers in his food when he's not looking, he ****s around with my minecraft house. It's hard for us to cross the line for each other with that kind of stuff but somehow we both still managed


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Every relationship I've been in so far. Can't really imagine going without it, it's fun having your partner bite back sometimes.


----------

